# G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit



## xTc (26. Juli 2010)

*G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

*Nachdem G.Skill in den letzten Wochen ein High-End-Kit mit 24GiByte vorgestellt hatte, setzt der Taiwanesische Speicherhersteller nun noch einen drauf!*​


Satte 48 GiByte umfasst das neue Speicherkit aus dem Hause G.Skill. Damit die immense Kapazität erreicht wird, kommen 12! Riegel mit jeweils 4GiByte zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die irre Speichermenge von 48GiByte überhaupte nutzen zu können, ist ein spezielles Mainboard wie z.B. das Super Record 2 (SR-2) von EVGA oder ein alternatives Server-Mainboard nötig. 

Die zwölf Riegel laufen im DDR3-1900-Modus mit Latenzzeiten von CL8. Bei ersten Overclocking-Test war es allerdings möglich, das Speicherkit im DDR3-2000-Modus mit Latenzzeiten von CL8-9-8 zu betreiben. Als Spannung benötigt das Kit die Intel-typischen 1,65V.

Deitals zum Preis und der Verfügbarkeit sind noch nicht bekannt. Billig ist das Speicherkit mit Sicherheit nicht und richtig sich somit nur an die hartgesottenen Enthusiasten.

Quelle: G.Skill News - G.Skill launches 48GB Memory-Kit!

Die vollständige Pressemitteilung (Englisch):


Spoiler



*G.Skill Launches the Ultimate Workstation Memory Kit Exclusively for EVGA Super Record 2 (SR-2) motherboard: 12 hand-picked, hand-tested DIMMs, 48GB of ultra-high capacity at 1,900MHz, CL8. *

Taipei, Taiwanー23th July 2010ーG.Skill International Co. Ltd., manufacturer of extreme performance memory and solid-state storage with solid quality, has today released the world’s only hand-picked, hand-tested, ultra-high capacity DDR3 memory kit for workstations: 48GB (4GBx12) of 1,900MHz CL8 1.65V with G.Skill's popular Ripjaws series heatsink.

Designed exclusively for EVGA’s best in class Super Record 2 (SR-2) motherboard, which features dual Intel Xeon LGA1366 CPU sockets and 12 DDR3 memory slots, G.Skill has been able to match its masterpiece of 48GB DDR3 precisely to this board, making it performance for performance-hungry workstation users. Furthermore, based on G.Skill lab’s internal test results, advanced users capable of understanding sophisticated BIOS adjustments will be able to reach 2,000MHz CL8 with the G.Skill Ripjaws 48GB DDR3 kit. 

Combed with the Intel Xeons 4-6 cores CPUs and EVGA’s support for Nvidia's 4 way SLI technology, G.Skill’s DDR3 48GB (4GBx12) 1,900MHz CL8 Ripjaws is the best memory solution for building the ultimate super-computer for applications such as 3D rendering, data modeling, scientific research and other professional applications.

48GB 1,900MHz CL8 hits the upper limits of DDR3 technology for Intel's Xeon CPUs, and as such, all G.Skill 48GB DDR3 kits are 100% hand-tested by G.Skill's most senior R&D team to ensure the best stability, reliability, compatibility and performance. The 48GB Ripjaws will be available at G.Skill’s retail partners worldwide in August, or contact G.Skill directly. Stay tuned for the latest news about further developments in ultra-high capacity kits at G.SKILL-Home. 

About G.Skill 
Established in 1989 by enthusiasts, G.Skill is a leading memory manufacturer based in Taipei, Taiwan. The company's top priority is Quality. All of our products undergo a series of the most rigorous tests and strict quality control processes. In addition to a committed, qualified IC testing house to examine our products, all G.Skill products are 100% tested to ensure the highest yield, reliability and quality.



​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

48GB mit 12 Modulen finde ich jetzt nicht der Hit ^^
Beeindruckend ist es sicher, aber für Server Boards sind solche mengen ja mal nicht neu.


----------



## ZeroToxin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

naja die 48GB mit 12 modulen nicht, aber die daraus resultierenden CL8@2000mhz schon.

wobei der preis heftigst sein wird. ich rechne mal mit 1200+


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Ja genau, nen SR-2 mit 2x i7 980X, 48GB Ripjaws und 4-way-GTX480 \: D/
Nur die Frage: Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

also 4x12 oder gar 2x24 hätte mich jetz beeindruckt, aber das... ^^


----------



## Freestyler808 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

braucht keine Sau


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

eine 4gb riegel kostet schon über 150 euro 

bei 12 stück wäre das 1800 euro 


braucht keiner


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ja genau, nen SR-2 mit 2x i7 980X, 48GB Ripjaws und 4-way-GTX480 \: D/
> Nur die Frage: Wer braucht sowas?


 

Um deine Frage zu beantworten...^^

Die Balkenjunkies von HWBot... xD *duckundweg*


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten...^^
> 
> Die Balkenjunkies von HWBot... xD *duckundweg*



Das ist nicht fair, nein^^
Ich z.B. benche mit nem Phenom II X4 955 BE, Mainboard war ein ASUS M4A77TD Pro, wegen defekt wird es wohl ein C IV F und einer 9600GT. Das ist alles andere als ein Overkill Sys


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



> wegen defekt wird es wohl ein C IV F



Ich nehm dir ungerne den Wind aus den Segeln, aber im Moment führt fast kein Händler das Board... Keiner weiß wieso... hoh.de hat es aus dem Sortiment genommen... und in geizhals.at siehts sehr mager aus...


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Wen interessiert denn, ob man es braucht? Allein die Tatsache, dass es möglich ist so viele Module mit solchen Frequenzen, Timings, Spannungen und sogar OC zu betreiben ist echt beeindruckend. Ist halt einfach eine Sache der "Machbarkeit".


----------



## theLamer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten...^^
> 
> Die Balkenjunkies von HWBot... xD *duckundweg*



Für Benchmarks beim Bot brauchst du schnellen Speicher, 6 GiByte reichen völlig 
48 GiByte braucht für HWBot keiner


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Jap. Aber Das Board + 2 CPUs + 4x GTX480 wären trotzdem nice


----------



## theLamer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Also ich würde es nicht ablehnen, wenn man es mir schenken würde 
Aber für einen Kauf muss man ja schon fast nen Kleinkredit aufnehmen


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich nehm dir ungerne den Wind aus den Segeln, aber im Moment führt fast kein Händler das Board... Keiner weiß wieso... hoh.de hat es aus dem Sortiment genommen... und in geizhals.at siehts sehr mager aus...


Och, habs mir schon beim Hardwareshop um die Ecke zurücklegen lassen


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



zøtac schrieb:


> Och, habs mir schon beim Hardwareshop um die Ecke zurücklegen lassen




Hast du´s gut... Meine Bestellung wurde heute storniert...


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Will auch das SR-2 haben, einfach nur genial und Fett !  *sabber*

Das Board ist vergleichweise günstig mit 600 $, dafür aber 1000 € pro CPU ist hard ohne Lottogewinn.


P.S.   Das Board wird wahrscheinlich nie in D verfügbar sein, nur Import aus USA.


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Will auch das SR-2 haben, einfach nur genial und Fett !  *sabber*
> 
> Das Board ist vergleichweise günstig mit 600 $, dafür aber 1000 € pro CPU ist hard ohne Lottogewinn.
> 
> ...


Naja, wers geld hat^^
600€ geb ich für Mainbord + RAM+ Graka aus


----------



## Mix3ry (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ja genau, nen SR-2 mit 2x i7 980X, 48GB Ripjaws und 4-way-GTX480 \: D/
> Nur die Frage: Wer braucht sowas?



Wenn es nur bei 1000€ Pro CPU währ 

Man muss scho sowas wie nen Xeon X5680 reinhaun pro stück 1700€ x2 der i7-980x wird ned unterstützt : / währ ja dann noch "Günstig"


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Davon 40 GB abzweigen und als RAMdisk verwenden... 2 GB/s Durchsatz halleluja


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ja genau, nen SR-2 mit 2x i7 980X, 48GB Ripjaws und 4-way-GTX480 \: D/
> Nur die Frage: Wer braucht sowas?



Ich......warum auch nicht, vielleicht um mir das beste System der Welt zu bauen was es so in einem "normalo" Haushalt gibt.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Also wenn man so viel Speicher wirklich braucht dann denke ich wird man das mit Registerd Speicher aufbauen...

Zum Spielen nimmt man so viel Speicher sicherlich nicht höchstens zum Rendern eines ganzen Autos oder so und da kommts auf ein paar Mhz sicherlich nicht an...

Wieso gibts nicht ein Kit aus Single Sided 8Gb Riegel
oder wenigstens zwei davon wer hat denn bitte 8Ram Steckplätze hier im ganzen Forum????

5 Leute???
Solche mit zwei Verschiedenen Speichern und nur ja 4 Nutzbar zählen aber nicht!

lg


----------



## der_flamur (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Davon 40 GB abzweigen und als RAMdisk verwenden... 2 GB/s Durchsatz halleluja



Du meinst wohl 20!!! GB/s


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Hey 48GB GAT4 mal ohne Ruckeln spielen xD

Ne Spaß beiseite will echt net wissen was das koste und wer das kauft. Weil brauche tut es nicht mal eine der Video/Bild Bearbeitung macht !


----------



## Wendigo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ja genau, nen SR-2 mit 2x i7 980X, 48GB Ripjaws und 4-way-GTX480 \: D/
> Nur die Frage: Wer braucht sowas?




Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie schnell das dann sein würde. Proportional ist sowas ja beaknntlich nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Naja gut wenn ma z.B. en 3D Modell mit scharfen Texturen und vielen Polygonen in Echtzeit rendern will


----------



## SmileMonster (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Wenn den endlich 64 Bit in Games Standart wird und wir nicht immernoch Software von Großomma's Zeiten vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen macht dass sicher Sinn  
Die Idee mit dem Ramlaufwerk ist zumindest der Wahnsinn, wenn es kein flüchtiger Speicher wär. 
MfG Smile


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja gut wenn ma z.B. en 3D Modell mit scharfen Texturen und vielen Polygonen in Echtzeit rendern will



Fotografier mal mit einer High-End Kamera mit einem 50 MP Sensor und speichere das ganze RAW - also ohne Kompression.
Dann öffne das Bild mit Paint.net oder Adobe Photoshop und lasse einen aufwendigen Filter drüberlaufen - schon sind je nach Bild 5-15GB RAM weg.

Mach das auf einer Serverfarm 3x gleichzeitig und schon geht dir der RAM aus 

Ich weiß das ist utopisch - aber es ist ebenso sinnlos zu glauben für sowas gäbs keine Anwendungen oder es sei gar unmöglich so viel RAm zu nutzen


----------



## NCphalon (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

500 Tabs gleichzeitig in Firefox öffnen

Mir fallen da einige Anwendungen ein^^

Aber wer hat schon ne 50 MP Digicam?^^


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

bin mit meinen 4gb ripjaws sehr zufrieden und werden wohl bald 8gb werden und sowas nich schlecht gefällt mir^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Aber wer hat schon ne 50 MP Digicam?^^



Naja ungefähr genausoviele Menschen wie 48GB RAM im PC haben


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Davon 40 GB abzweigen und als RAMdisk verwenden... 2 GB/s Durchsatz halleluja


Hehe nur dass du bei jedem Start Windoof neu draufhaun musst, denn der Inhalt der RAMDISK geht bekanntlich beim Neustart/Absturz etc verloren...


----------



## Silver1504 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich nehm dir ungerne den Wind aus den Segeln, aber im Moment führt fast kein Händler das Board... Keiner weiß wieso... hoh.de hat es aus dem Sortiment genommen... und in geizhals.at siehts sehr mager aus...




ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX Sockel AM3 ATX | hoh.de


----------



## heArd (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Endlich gibt es ein System, mit welchem man Crysis in höchsten Details plus Downsampling flüssig spielen kann ^^. Aber zu welchem Preis? Ansonsten finde ich die 48Gb RAM nicht sonderlich spannend. Bis auf die hohe Taktung.


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: G.Skill präsentiert 48GB DDR3-1900 Kit*

Hier geht es dann bitte weiter -> G.Skill: 48-GiByte-DDR3-Kit gesichtet - ram, arbeitsspeicher


----------

